# Tannenwedel - bitte um Erfahrungen und Bilder



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo an alle, die Tannenweldel im Teich haben.

Werte sind das eine - selbst gemachte Erfahrungen das andere.

In welcher Wassertiefe habt ihr Eure Tannenwedel stehen, wie wachsen sie dort und habt ihr vielleicht ein Bildchen für mich?

Ich möchte mir nachdem meine nicht mehr existent sind, wieder welche kaufen. Standorte habe ich fast alles - von sonnig bis schattig, von 2 cm bis - 110 von mit Strömung bis hin zu fast unbewegtem Wasser.

Also - wie schauts bei Euch aus?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallole,
willste Tannenwedel ? zwei - dreimal im Jahr werden die bei mir abgeerntet. Warum ?, tja, weil in meinem kleinen Teich jede Menge Schlick und Mulm am Boden liegt. Und darin wuchert dieser Wedel wie Quecken. Zwischen 10 und 60 cm ist alles drin. Im großen Teich (Untergrund Kies) steht er auf ca 50cm und ist rechts ortstreu, da wenig Mulm am Boden liegt. Beim TT kannst de dir ja eine Handvoll mitnehmen   
Liebe Grüsse, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Meine Tannenwedel stehen in 40cm Wassertiefe. Die wachsen da nicht so toll.

Ich denke 10-20cm wäre viel erfolgsversprechender...


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

meine stehen bei 20cm, aber das Zeug wuchert wirklich wie blöde....
Wächst da ganz gut und sieht auch schön aus....

ob unbewegt oder bewegt ist denen glaube egal (zumindest bei mir)


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

*...*

Tse ... der freche Froggi, verhöckert einfach meine paar Tannenwedel    ... na warte, wenn ich heim komme  :twisted: 

Die Tannwedel wuchern wie doof, allerdings muss ich sagen, das diese aus Nachbars Gartenteich sind. Gekaufte hatte ich bisher erst einmal (aussem Baumarkt), allerdings gedeihen diese weniger gut, weiss der Geier warum ?!

Bei mir stehen sie auf unterschiedlichen Höhen, von -10 bis in -50cm , also bis auf den Boden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

hallo susanne,
bei mir wächst der tannenwedel in ca. 30 cm tiefe. im ersten jahr wollte er noch nicht so richtig, aber jetzt sieht es ganz gut aus. wuchern tut er bei mir allerdings nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

bei mir steht der Tannenwedel in ca. 10 cm Tiefe. Allerdings erst seit ein paar Wochen. Und dafür ist der schon mächtig gewachsen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

hallöchen,

denke das der tannenwedel am besten im flachwasserbereich steht. er wandert aber auch schnell dorthin wo es ihn gefällt. habe meinen erst vor kurzen umgepflanzt. kommt aber gut an.
habe ca. 10 dieser grupen auf 1m2 gesetzt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Bei mir wachsen sie auf schlammigem Kiesboden und unbewegtem Wasser noch in über 70 cm Wassertiefe und sind winterhart, d.h. die jungen Unterwasserpflanzen vom Herbst bleiben über den Winter grün und einige sind inzwischen schon über 30 cm aus dem Wasser gekommen - also Gesamtlänge bis 1 m. In flacherem, halbschattigen Wasser auf schlammlosem Boden wachsen meine jedoch kümmerlich (noch immer zart und unter Wasser). Über die Jahre haben sie sich freiwillig das Tiefwasser erobert, da dort Schlick vorhanden ist (Lehm im Substrat wichtig). Sonnige wie halbschattige Lage (im Halbschatten sogar besser, da sie dort nicht von Fadenlagen überwuchtert werden). Bei mir haben sie kalkhaltiges Wasser (KH 9).
Diana


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

hallo,

Ich habe auch Tannenwedel in meinem Teich, den hab ich vor 2 Wochen gekauft. Doch morgen muss ich mir eine Lösung suchen, dass meine __ Graskarpfen nicht dauernd die Wurzeln anknabbern.

habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung für mich ?
ich dachte mir, wenn ich ein paar Steine rundherum lege kommen die karpfen nicht mehr an die Wurzeln. 

Was haltet ihr davon ? 

Bitte antwortet mir


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo Katzenwelsfanatiker,

ich glaube nicht, daß man __ Graskarpfen auf die Dauer mit irgendwelchen Pflanzen gemeinsam halten kann. Normalerweise fressen sie einen Teich komplett leer inklusive aller Pflanzen die über die Wasseroberfläche hängen. Die einzige Ausnahme scheinen Seerosen zu sein, die schmecken offensichtlich nur Steeeve.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Katzenwelsfanatiker,
da hat Werner recht..ich ess gerne Seerosen... 8)
Karpfen würde ich nicht in einem Pflanzenteich empfehlrn,die fressen vieles auf..schau dir mal einen Koiteich an..da ist nicht viel mit Pflanzen..


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Hm die __ Graskarpfen sind jatzt aber schon drin, und meine koi 's lieb ich mehr als ich meine EX Freundinn liebte. Aber es gibt ja noch andere Pflanzen die in meinem teich prechtig gedeien.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

Wenn Susanne nichts dagegen hat, möchte ich gerne eine kleine Frage zu Tannenwedeln anhängen:

Ich habe eine Handvoll Tannenwedel geschenkt bekommen. Allerdings war der Spenderteich etwas tiefer als meiner und deshalb sind die Wedel auch entsprechend länger...

kann ich die einfach kürzen? 

Grüße
Sauserl


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

Hi Sauserl,

warum sollte ich was dagegen haben - wir wollen uns hier doch auch alle austauschen und gehört ja auch zum Thema - ist für mich ja auch interessant, wenn ich da so an Eugen denke


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

@ sauserl,
pflanz sie einfach so tief wie möglich, nicht kürzen. Möchte nicht wissen,wie du ohne Kopf ausschaust   
@ susanne  :nixweiss: 
grüsse aus dem sonnigen Wertheim, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Beim TT kannst de dir ja eine Handvoll mitnehmen
> Liebe Grüsse, Eugen



Net zucken Eugen - bei mir scheint ab Sonntag auch wieder die Sonne und somit ist die Tour nächste Woche gesichert


----------

